# How to make the most effective DIY CO2 reactor. (diagram included)



## TigerLilly (Oct 11, 2004)

So I think I got this straight but I'm not 100% sure. Would this be an effective way to make a DIY CO2 reactor?


----------



## Jubs (Apr 5, 2006)

Looks pretty good here is the link to the one I made.... Click here


----------



## blueguppygirl (Oct 30, 2006)

I'd think you would have to make sure the pressure of the co2 coming out was good enough to keep the water from being pushed into the tube by the powerhead. Is it possible to put it near the powerhead intake? Maybe I'm just being too cautious. Great idea and nice sketch.


----------



## TigerLilly (Oct 11, 2004)

blueguppygirl said:


> I'd think you would have to make sure the pressure of the co2 coming out was good enough to keep the water from being pushed into the tube by the powerhead. Is it possible to put it near the powerhead intake? Maybe I'm just being too cautious. Great idea and nice sketch.


Ok. So I made this set up tonight. The water can't overflow back into the CO2 system unless the cap is off the system. The co2 is forced to go out the only exsit: the end of the bottle cap. 

How long does it take before the DIY co2 system starts producing co2? I have it set up but nothing is flowing through the air tube yet. Water is just coming out the end of the bottle.


----------

